# Taiji courses in China?



## cyberlp23 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a 36 year old French guy from Paris, looking to do 1 month (at  least) of tai ji in China, and I'm here to get advice on which school to  choose, considering that:

- I already spent 2 years doing Yang style taiji, then 2-3 years doing  Chen style, but I have being practicing very irregularly for the past  months.
- I want to practice both health & martial taiji, I'd like to do  push hands, and an emphasis on Chen sword form (which I have learnt a  little bit). Also Qi Gong and why not other activities such as  calligraphy or learning Mandarin.
- I want a school where I can find people around 20-45, and not only seniors coming there to do some "fitness taiji".
- I'd like a school where I could get accomodation & meals.
- And of course a teacher who speaks English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone know a school that might fit my needs?

Thank you in advance!!

Mat


----------



## charles tauber (Sep 27, 2013)

Chen Zhonghua, daqingshan: http://practicalmethod.com


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 27, 2013)

With all due respect for your interest in an adventure travelling to China and learning TaiJi, if my residence was in the country of France, I would consider the syllabus of Thierry Alibert. But then again, perhaps that is who your teacher has been! 

I don't know. 

Whatever your opinion of those styles labeled "old yang", Thierry Alibert has shown proficiency in both form and application.


----------

